# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Gold Line aputoiminimeksi

## antti

Gold Line Oy fuusioituu 30.04.2015 osaksi Koskilinjat Oy:tä. Gold Line -nimi säilyy aputoiminimenä.

----------

